# Neues Projekt Genussboard.de



## Dok (27. Januar 2006)

Hallo Mitglieder und Besucher von Anglerboard.de,
Bei einem Gespräch mit ein paar Freunden kam an diesem Abend die Idee auf ein Genussforen einzurichten. Aber es wurde schnell klar das
1.) Diesen Thema viel zu breit gefächert ist.
2.) Das Thema aufgrund verschiedener Faktoren nicht in ein Anglerboard passt.

Daher habe ich mir dazu entschlossen ein ganz eigenes Board für diesen Zweck zu starten.
Ob das von Erflog gekrönt sein wird kann freilich jetzt keiner sagen, aber einen Versuch ist es doch wert. Zu finden ist dieses Board unter:
www.genussboard.de

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Martin (Dok)

Kommentare können hier abgegeben werden.


----------

